# Golf Carts at 3d range



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I think the ranges should provide Golf Carts to ride in between targets. We are not getting any younger.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

No you need to walk it is good for you.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

EROS said:


> I think the ranges should provide Golf Carts to ride in between targets. We are not getting any younger.


I think you should take up golf if you're that old.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i'm hoping they have some wheels for some of us geezers at cullman...that's a long hike when your knees have gone south on you.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I think it's a great idea. They should also provided a food cart so we can get a hot dog,hamburgers, ice cream or even a beer be nice.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*golf carts*

Are any of you geezers going to supply the carts and clean the courses, build bridges, etc. so they can be used.
I personnaly think if you cannot walk the course you need to take up fishing or floging.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Lazy America.......


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know about golf carts, but wagon type thing where several could ride would be nice. Walking a mile and more in heat, take 4 $%@#%%^ hours to shoot 20 targets and then walking a mile or more back to the main center is BS and then do it all over again the next day.... Granted, big national events have many ranges and have to have them spread out, but dang.... 

And then, I'm use to local clubs where you can start shooting right off the end of the practice range, 15 yards, and longest walk to the first target might be 100 yards. Heck of difference between 100 yards and one mile.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Perhaps you should just shoot indoor venues. 

I think the following should be banned(from anything) if you are able bodied. 
Motorized Golf Carts
four Wheeler's
motorized shopping carts
Passenger Elevators
Riding Lawn Mowers
Smart cars
Segway's
Erectile dis-function Commercials

(AND Being overweight doesn't qualify as a disability)


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Lazy America.......


i always thought Michigan was like being in another country this proves it. lol
shoot ASA half the walking 10 times the fun :smile:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

EROS said:


> I think the ranges should provide Golf Carts to ride in between targets. We are not getting any younger.


Between targets? I read that wrong. Now, that's kind of dumb...


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

You could set it up like the golf course, you could rent a cart or bring your own have a food cart etc. It would be kinda cool to bring your wife and kids with ya and let em ride around and watch folks shoot. Idk but golf lots more popular than archery it may not hurt to steal some of there ideas


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ramboarhunter said:


> Are any of you geezers going to supply the carts and clean the courses, build bridges, etc. so they can be used.
> I personnaly think if you cannot walk the course you need to take up fishing or floging.


just wondering if you've ever shot an ASA event...for a local shoot no need for carts. what about some of those wounded warriors? you want them to walk it too, i guess?


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Only acceptable for old men, handicapped, etc. Anybody that is physically able should have to walk the course. The flip side of that coin is if
You allow it for some then every lazy ***** would wanna ride around on one.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

golf carts on a lot of courses here in NY? Better have a roll cage LOL


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

If your range is set up to where you can ride a cart between targets I don't see a problem with it if you are supplying your own cart or you could even charge people to take them around its their money they are spending why not make it an enjoyable time for them may get some more people interested in shooting I've been on a few ranges were I would have liked to see a trailer coming around to get me out of there lol


----------



## cBulleta (May 13, 2013)

Quit archery if you don't wanna walk a course!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Courses should also supply caddies to carry our bows where the carts won't go. They could also walk down to retrieve and score the arrows.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

For enough cash Eros I will drive you around Sherwood on the Mule we use to set targets and I will even pull Bobs arrows but they will all 5s though


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think John has a hover round on order Wesley.
Ever since he started camping hes been thinking like that.
Next thing he will want a corn hole boards set up between Targets ,so he can play if he has to wait .And a depends changing station also.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Corn hole would be nice as long as it takes some groups to shoot each target


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

EROS said:


> I think it's a great idea. They should also provided a food cart so we can get a hot dog,hamburgers, ice cream or even a beer be nice.


I have always said.....if they had food/drink vendors on the ranges.....that vendor would make a killing for the weekend...just haven't seen one smart enough to know this


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Wesley said:


> For enough cash Eros I will drive you around Sherwood on the Mule we use to set targets and I will even pull Bobs arrows but they will all 5s though


Hey look at all the golf carts at the campgrounds.. 

And for those who say I'm lazy that's not true I'm just a under achiever.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Wesley said:


> For enough cash Eros I will drive you around Sherwood on the Mule we use to set targets and I will even pull Bobs arrows but they will all 5s though


Can find those on my own fairly easy Wes. Eros does need you to look for a Victory arrow behind where the Cinnamon bear was set up. Dang bear ducked his arrow!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

a couple of people have brought this up within our club. with a few modifications our 3d range could be golf cart/side by side ready. if it could get my 76 year old dad out shooting 3d again, i would be for it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> I have always said.....if they had food/drink vendors on the ranges.....that vendor would make a killing for the weekend...just haven't seen one smart enough to know this


You know it. We have one club that has "honor system" cooler at the half point. President says they make a bunch on it even if someone is short changing them, which he thinks doesn't happen much or often. People will pay when thirsty or wanting a munch bar.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I always wondered why local Scout troops or other type of clubs didn't sell burgers and drinks out on the asa courses

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

mag41vance said:


> Perhaps you should just shoot indoor venues.
> 
> I think the following should be banned(from anything) if you are able bodied.
> Motorized Golf Carts
> ...


You must live in the city to say that. I mow about 3 acres a week, that would take me two weeks with a push mower. And, you dont seem to understand the concetp of somethings need to be mowed with a tractor and pull behind mower, due to the grass will literally shut off a regular lown mower.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

Reed said:


> a couple of people have brought this up within our club. with a few modifications our 3d range could be golf cart/side by side ready. if it could get my 76 year old dad out shooting 3d again, i would be for it.


I see your point. But, look how many things people complain about at 3d courses. Golf carts would be a bigger distraction than most


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

For those of you who don't know John, take it easy, he's doing the best he can since the "accident". Even decrepit old men whose body parts are falling off should enjoy the sport we all love.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I think that 3-d shoots should have paid "caddies". Each group is assigned two caddies. Each caddy carries two bows, two stools and keeps score for the group. They also carry a portable 3-walled wind protector that they erect and take down at each shooting stake.
This wind protector has a roof over the top and three walls that extend 3 feet forward and back beyond each the shooting stake. The roof is high enough to accommodate the tallest of shooter so that the limb tip doesn't hit the top of the front opening. The caddies also fetch water and/or goodies for the group.
This way, no 3-Der would ever have to shoot out in the elements outdoors or carry anything but their own carcass around the course. Of course, they'd have to be prepared for 4 hours for TWENTY Shots, because it would take time to erect the much needed/required wind break so the shooters don't have to contend with wind while shooting outdoors.... Afterall 20 or 40 shots for tournament is just way too many arrows to shoot what with today's speed bows and busy schedules.
field14 (Tom D):shade:  :teeth: ukey: ukey:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Seriously...for the physically imparied... They have many variations of motorized...wheel chairs/carts, knobby tires, even track driven. I would not have issue should the reason be real. Throw a military uniform on a disabled and all would giving their blessings.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bee Man said:


> I see your point. But, look how many things people complain about at 3d courses. Golf carts would be a bigger distraction than most


yes and some of the biggest compaliners dont even shoot 3d. 

after 18 years of competive hockey, i have very little cartlege left in my knee's and some arthiritis( and i am only 42) i can see a point in my life where the golf cart would be welcome addition


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

And if it snows someone to pull me around on a sled be nice. Be better then ski's on the walker.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

field14 said:


> I think that 3-d shoots should have paid "caddies". Each group is assigned two caddies. Each caddy carries two bows, two stools and keeps score for the group. They also carry a portable 3-walled wind protector that they erect and take down at each shooting stake.
> This wind protector has a roof over the top and three walls that extend 3 feet forward and back beyond each the shooting stake. The roof is high enough to accommodate the tallest of shooter so that the limb tip doesn't hit the top of the front opening. The caddies also fetch water and/or goodies for the group.
> This way, no 3-Der would ever have to shoot out in the elements outdoors or carry anything but their own carcass around the course. Of course, they'd have to be prepared for 4 hours for TWENTY Shots, because it would take time to erect the much needed/required wind break so the shooters don't have to contend with wind while shooting outdoors.... Afterall 20 or 40 shots for tournament is just way too many arrows to shoot what with today's speed bows and busy schedules.
> field14 (Tom D):shade:  :teeth: ukey: ukey:


Tom coming to Cullman this weekend? Show the 3D peeps how its supposed to be done.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

field14 said:


> I think that 3-d shoots should have paid "caddies". Each group is assigned two caddies. Each caddy carries two bows, two stools and keeps score for the group. They also carry a portable 3-walled wind protector that they erect and take down at each shooting stake.
> This wind protector has a roof over the top and three walls that extend 3 feet forward and back beyond each the shooting stake. The roof is high enough to accommodate the tallest of shooter so that the limb tip doesn't hit the top of the front opening. The caddies also fetch water and/or goodies for the group.
> This way, no 3-Der would ever have to shoot out in the elements outdoors or carry anything but their own carcass around the course. Of course, they'd have to be prepared for 4 hours for TWENTY Shots, because it would take time to erect the much needed/required wind break so the shooters don't have to contend with wind while shooting outdoors.... Afterall 20 or 40 shots for tournament is just way too many arrows to shoot what with today's speed bows and busy schedules.
> field14 (Tom D):shade:  :teeth: ukey: ukey:


LMAO!!! You're going to have to modify that time estimate, I think it's already taking them 4 hours to shoot 20 targets.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Tom coming to Cullman this weekend? Show the 3D peeps how its supposed to be done.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Another person...at chances of winnig the lotto ...lol


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Garceau said:


> Tom coming to Cullman this weekend? Show the 3D peeps how its supposed to be done.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


nice lob there, Kevin. :cheers:


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

We drive carts for sporting clays why not archery

I do agree the walk is half the fun but for clays carrying the 200 shells is the worst part


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

My point exactly.


----------



## arrowdodger (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a great idea to have cart paths on a course. My wife and I used to enjoy many 3D shoots until her knee replacement and ankle fusion made the outdoor 3D too hard on her joints. We are not 60 years old yet. Yes we shoot indoor 3D now in the winter when they are "in season". I still go to outdoor 3D with friends. I have been thinking about this golf-cart idea for a couple years and wishing it was available at a 3D. I think about it every 3D shoot and realize it would be near impossible for established clubs around here to provide a wide enough cart path between targets that a 48" wide golf-cart to travel on. A rugged, narrow, electric vehicle perhaps 24" wide could manuever thru some courses. The local grocery store has similar carts available but of course they run on tile floor. I need to do some drawing !


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

At some campgrounds I have been to some of theses carts are of the hook. I've seen the kricket which runs on 36 volts. I have seem some that run around 10,000 with all the trimmings.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Ill walk the course but wouldn't mind a place to park golf carts for those that need one. I was thinking about buying one for that reason.

For those saying quit the sport or take up golf,.... Wait, your time is coming!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

You all are pretty much talking about having a FIELD COURSE but instead of target bales, having foam or rubber deer on it! FIELD courses, that is the really nice ones that have 5-star ratings...have: Shooting lanes wide enough to shoot 4 shooters abreast. Paths between the targets that are wide enough to accommodate at least two shooters walking abreast. Total access for photographic crews to film the activities on the range. Play areas and picnic areas, running water, at least in the club house. Benches on most all the targets, and bow racks at the bales, too; the more the better (more bonus points). I've even shot a few field courses that had night lighting. If you've never shot field archery at night out on a field range, you don't know what you've missed! This wasn't a "**** shoot" with flashlights...nope....full lighting on the course and the shooting paths and you could clearly see to shoot the targets, too! More fun than a barrel of monkeys, it was. One of note was Hawkeye Bowmen near Buffalo New York. Of course, that field club is now defunct; taken over by 3-D's, and with that went the field course and the lighted parts of it.
For as much as many 3-Ders seem to hate field courses and them being so wide open...you guys are sure turning it back around by wanting to use golf carts on a 3-D course. This is good, however in that the field courses could be left in place and simply put the 3-D animals up in the already existing shooting lanes and save a ton of work for the entire club, since they tend to cut really narrow shooting lanes and paths out and about for the 3-D ranges (has to be done every time) and then also try to keep the field course shooting lanes and paths "legal", too.
By having super wide paths and shooting lanes...two full courses in one.
Of course, the caddie idea and also the 3 sided "shooting houses" is better, that way a 3-Der doesn't have to shoot in the wind and have their bow arm blowing around if it is windy out.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm camping and what a cart I saw today. It had a 750cc motor cycle engine. Looks great. Be first to the target with one of those.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

I would like to see our club widen the paths so we can use a cart for the disabled ONLY. As some posters have pointed out, anything you can bring to the table that might increase attendance and interest in the sport is good. I don't think that four 12 year olds hanging off an EZGO is a good idea, however..... part of the Xbox mentality......


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Insurance is gonna be the "killer" of the golf cart idea.
Better read the policy closely before allowing any motorized vehicles on the range.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> You all are pretty much talking about having a FIELD COURSE but instead of target bales, having foam or rubber deer on it! FIELD courses, that is the really nice ones that have 5-star ratings...have: Shooting lanes wide enough to shoot 4 shooters abreast. Paths between the targets that are wide enough to accommodate at least two shooters walking abreast. Total access for photographic crews to film the activities on the range. Play areas and picnic areas, running water, at least in the club house. Benches on most all the targets, and bow racks at the bales, too; the more the better (more bonus points). I've even shot a few field courses that had night lighting. If you've never shot field archery at night out on a field range, you don't know what you've missed! This wasn't a "**** shoot" with flashlights...nope....full lighting on the course and the shooting paths and you could clearly see to shoot the targets, too! More fun than a barrel of monkeys, it was. One of note was Hawkeye Bowmen near Buffalo New York. Of course, that field club is now defunct; taken over by 3-D's, and with that went the field course and the lighted parts of it.
> For as much as many 3-Ders seem to hate field courses and them being so wide open...you guys are sure turning it back around by wanting to use golf carts on a 3-D course. This is good, however in that the field courses could be left in place and simply put the 3-D animals up in the already existing shooting lanes and save a ton of work for the entire club, since they tend to cut really narrow shooting lanes and paths out and about for the 3-D ranges (has to be done every time) and then also try to keep the field course shooting lanes and paths "legal", too.
> By having super wide paths and shooting lanes...two full courses in one.
> Of course, the caddie idea and also the 3 sided "shooting houses" is better, that way a 3-Der doesn't have to shoot in the wind and have their bow arm blowing around if it is windy out.


is that the range you shot at Disney World, Tom?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

field14 said:


> You all are pretty much talking about having a FIELD COURSE but instead of target bales, having foam or rubber deer on it! FIELD courses, that is the really nice ones that have 5-star ratings...have: Shooting lanes wide enough to shoot 4 shooters abreast. Paths between the targets that are wide enough to accommodate at least two shooters walking abreast. Total access for photographic crews to film the activities on the range. Play areas and picnic areas, running water, at least in the club house. Benches on most all the targets, and bow racks at the bales, too; the more the better (more bonus points). I've even shot a few field courses that had night lighting. If you've never shot field archery at night out on a field range, you don't know what you've missed! This wasn't a "**** shoot" with flashlights...nope....full lighting on the course and the shooting paths and you could clearly see to shoot the targets, too! More fun than a barrel of monkeys, it was. One of note was Hawkeye Bowmen near Buffalo New York. Of course, that field club is now defunct; taken over by 3-D's, and with that went the field course and the lighted parts of it.
> For as much as many 3-Ders seem to hate field courses and them being so wide open...you guys are sure turning it back around by wanting to use golf carts on a 3-D course. This is good, however in that the field courses could be left in place and simply put the 3-D animals up in the already existing shooting lanes and save a ton of work for the entire club, since they tend to cut really narrow shooting lanes and paths out and about for the 3-D ranges (has to be done every time) and then also try to keep the field course shooting lanes and paths "legal", too.
> By having super wide paths and shooting lanes...two full courses in one.
> Of course, the caddie idea and also the 3 sided "shooting houses" is better, that way a 3-Der doesn't have to shoot in the wind and have their bow arm blowing around if it is windy out.


Go take your 3D vitriol somewhere it is appreciated, to the dying Field archery areas.....you mention now defunct, sounds like Field Archery in general, now defunct.

Are you even an archer anymore? Wouldnt that actually require shooting a bow sometime?

Oh I know, you are a member, blah blah blah blah blah......so you can say what you want, blah blah blah blah blah.....forget shooting a 3D, when was the last time you were even on a range at a National ASA? Isnt this more speaking of that which you know not?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

golf cart wouldn't help much on the courses around here. too hilly...can't see it. 
i do enjoy riding up and down the hills on the way to the ranges at places like London...thanks Clawed.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I could see a guy running obver a stool quiver full of high dollar arrows and catching a Full Bore with nock buster in the back of the cranium a minute later.


----------

